# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل تنظیم خواب

## mpaarshin

سلام ببخشید من کمکی میخواستم ازتون
من خوابم به شدت بهم خوردست یعنی 4 میخوابم تا 12-13 فرداش و هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم درستش کنم
کسی هست که بدونه باید چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## laleh74

1 فکری دارم واست......
1روز ب خودت زحمت بده ساعت 9-10 بیدار شو :Yahoo (21): 
ظهر نخواب...در طول روز درس بخون....ساعت 9-10 شب ادبیات یا دینی بخون
ساعت 11 گوشیو بزار کنار....قول میدم اگه همینجوری عمل کنی ساعت 12 شب خوابی :Yahoo (21): 
البته اگه عمل کنی

----------


## A.Z

> سلام ببخشید من کمکی میخواستم ازتون
> من خوابم به شدت بهم خوردست یعنی 4 میخوابم تا 12-13 فرداش و هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم درستش کنم
> کسی هست که بدونه باید چیکار کنم؟؟


یه راه وجود داره!
قهوه باید بخوری تا خوایت نگیره سر ساعت عادت!
یعنی 4 نمیخوابی!ساعت های اولش یکم سخته!
تا فردا شب هر ساعتی که دوست داشتی بیدار میموونی بعد دیگه حل!
همون ساعت 23 برو بخواب!دیگه حله! 
فقط قهوه رو غلیظ درست کن و 2ساعت قبل ساعت 4 میل کن.یعنی 2/2.5

----------


## khaan

یه روز خیلی دیر بخواب مثلا ساعت 7 صبح و در عوض ساعت 11 بیدار شو (خیلی سخت نیست ) در طول روز هم زیاد کار کن انقدر که خسته بشی شب 12 نشده خوابت میبره 
داروی خواب آور طبیعی هم تو داروخونه ها هست ( مثل ملاتونین) که شیمیای نیستن و تا حالا عوارضی ازشون گزارش نشده.

----------


## laleh74

تو درجه ی اول باید خودت بخوای :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا وقتی میگن 1روز کمتر از زمان عادی بخواب،اینکارو کن...1کم ب خودت زحمت بده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## INFERNAL

> یه راه وجود داره!
> قهوه باید بخوری تا خوایت نگیره سر ساعت عادت!
> یعنی 4 نمیخوابی!ساعت های اولش یکم سخته!
> تا فردا شب هر ساعتی که دوست داشتی بیدار میموونی بعد دیگه حل!
> همون ساعت 23 برو بخواب!دیگه حله! 
> فقط قهوه رو غلیظ درست کن و 2ساعت قبل ساعت 4 میل کن.یعنی 2/2.5


من یه بار خواستم قهوه بخورم که خوابم نبره، یه رب بعد خوابیدم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## A.Z

> من یه بار خواستم قهوه بخورم که خوابم نبره، یه رب بعد خوابیدم


 :Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (77): 
خب حتماً جنسش چینی بوده!؟  احتمالا هم تو خواب کابوث دیدید؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94): 
من که گفتم 2 ساعت قبل زمان خواب مقرر مصرف کنید.چون تاثیرش حدوداً 2 ساعت بعد ظاهر میشه!

----------


## Catman

> سلام ببخشید من کمکی میخواستم ازتون
> من خوابم به شدت بهم خوردست یعنی 4 میخوابم تا 12-13 فرداش و هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم درستش کنم
> کسی هست که بدونه باید چیکار کنم؟؟



سلام 
اگر تیروئید ندارین.از صبح چای یا قهوه  (بیشتر از 2فنجون در روز نشه)بخورین 4ساعت قبل خواب اصلا شکلات و قهوه و ..... نخورین شب ساعت 10-11 بخوابین برای روز بعد صبح ساعت 7 به هر نحوی هست  بیدارشین و تا خوابتون گرفت شکلات کاکائو یا شکلات قهوه بخورین و چند دقیقه برین درفضای باز و اکسیژن بگیرین و دوباره بیاین سر درس. تایمهاتون رو هم 50دقیقه حداکثر تنظیم کنین تا مغزتون خسته نشه که مجبور بشین بعد از ظهر بخوابین که دوباره شب دیر خوابتون ببره ادامس هم زیاد استفاده نکنین موقع درس خوندن ،چون تمرکزتون رو کمتر میکنه و مغزتون رو خسته.

----------


## INFERNAL

> خب حتماً جنسش چینی بوده!؟  احتمالا هم تو خواب کابوث دیدید؟
> من که گفتم 2 ساعت قبل زمان خواب مقرر مصرف کنید.چون تاثیرش حدوداً 2 ساعت بعد ظاهر میشه!


والا نمیدونم چرا کلا هیچ کدوم از خوراکیا رو خوابم تاثیر نداره و همیشه عین خرس میخوابم دریغ از یه کابوس :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mersad95

من  ۲ ماهه با خوابم درگیرم ببینید من سال قبلم شبا میخوندم راضی  بودم امسالم تا ۲ میخونم ولی ۱۰ پا میشم اصلا نمیتونم صبح پاشم ۲ تا ساعتم میزارم بلند میشم خاموشش میکنم  میخوابم  :Yahoo (10): جدیدا ظهر ها هم خوابم میگیره بگردید ببینید چه تایمی راحت ترید درسو استارت بزنید زیاد خودتونو اضیت نکنید من که خیلی تلاش صبح چدرس بخونم ولی نشد که نشد

----------


## A.Z

> والا نمیدونم چرا کلا هیچ کدوم از خوراکیا رو خوابم تاثیر نداره و همیشه عین خرس میخوابم دریغ از یه کابوس


با یه پزشک متخصص صحبت کن!اگه یه سری چیزا طبیعی نباشه برات آزمایش مینویسه و....درنهایت مشکل حل میشه!


یه چیزی توصیه میکنم به عنوان قرص خواب ولی آقا شما از ما نشنیده میگیری! "Stilnoct"
لامصب اینقدر قوی هست که مطمئناً خرس رو هم.... من یه بار زدم رفتم تو هواااااااااااا :Y (451):  :Y (732):  :Y (457):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

ببین تایم درس خوندن وخوابیدن با یه روز تنظیم نمیشه ....جز اینکه براتون خستگی ذهنی بیاره....
اول قدم به قدم پیش برین مثلا شما تاساعت13میخوابین سعی کنین فردا12بیدارشین پس فردا 1تانیم ساعت عقب بکشین از اونطرف شب هم به جای ساعت4 سعی کنین ساعت3یخوابین وبه همین منوال اینطور ادامه بدین که زیاد روی عملکرد مغزتون تاثیر نداشته باشه...
حالا اگه واقعا هم میتونین تا 4صبح درس بخونین چ اشکالی داره خب؟؟؟فقط اگه همینجور ادامه بدین باید 2ماه قبل کنکور ساعتتونو تنظیم کنین جوری که 11بخوابین 6بیداربشین
اگرهم مشکلتون اینه که خوابتون نمیبره یه آهنگ لایت بذارین گوش بدین بیهوش میشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.Z

> ببین تایم درس خوندن وخوابیدن با یه روز تنظیم نمیشه ....جز اینکه براتون خستگی ذهنی بیاره....
> اول قدم به قدم پیش برین مثلا شما تاساعت13میخوابین سعی کنین فردا12بیدارشین پس فردا 1تانیم ساعت عقب بکشین از اونطرف شب هم به جای ساعت4 سعی کنین ساعت3یخوابین وبه همین منوال اینطور ادامه بدین که زیاد روی عملکرد مغزتون تاثیر نداشته باشه...
> حالا اگه واقعا هم میتونین تا 4صبح درس بخونین چ اشکالی داره خب؟؟؟فقط اگه همینجور ادامه بدین باید 2ماه قبل کنکور ساعتتونو تنظیم کنین جوری که 11بخوابین 6بیداربشین
> اگرهم مشکلتون اینه که خوابتون نمیبره یه آهنگ لایت بذارین گوش بدین بیهوش میشین


درسته با 1 روز نمیشه ولی با این ابتکار شما هم یه 1 ماهی باید ایشون تو کار باشه که! :Yahoo (4): 
این کار تو 2 روز انجام میشه!و فقط سختی کار هم تا 4/5 روز بعدش هست...بعدش عادی میشه!

----------


## Fatemeh.FD

منم دقیقا همین شرایطو دارم..هیچ جوره صب بیدار نمیشم !من ک ب این نتیجه رسیدم اگ‌ب خودم زحمت بدمو صب بیدار شم تمام روز بیحال و کسلم...پس بعد اذان ظهر شرو میکنم درسو تاوقتیک بیدارم ادامه میدم  اما سرحالم چون ب اندازه کافی خابیدم...ولی منم شنیدم اگ بیدارشدن کار سختیه(پنج تا الارم میزارم) باس پیش متخصص رف٬اما متخصص چی  دقیقا؟

----------


## A.Z

> متخصص چی  دقیقا؟


مغز و اعصاب

----------


## Arefj

چاي و قهوه نخور 
كافيين مغزو فعال نگه ميداره و خوابو ميگيره از ادم 
سعي كن چند شب زود بخابي با ساعت سر صبح پاشي ..
بعدش بيدار شدي ده دقيقه برو جلو افتاب.
شبم ميخاي بخابي  نور رو از اتاقت دور كن. 
تا ريتمت تغيير كنه.

----------


## sami7

> من یه بار خواستم قهوه بخورم که خوابم نبره، یه رب بعد خوابیدم


کلا نمی دونم چرا کافئین رو من تاثیر عکس میزاره همه نوعشو تست کردم

حتی تست بوستر مکمل بدنسازی هم خورد کافئین صد در صد بازم وقتی میخورم خاب میگیره به جا اینکه جلوی خوابو بگیره و انرزی بده

----------


## saeid97

> سلام 
> اگر تیروئید ندارین.از صبح چای یا قهوه  (بیشتر از 2فنجون در روز نشه)بخورین 4ساعت قبل خواب اصلا شکلات و قهوه و ..... نخورین شب ساعت 10-11 بخوابین برای روز بعد صبح ساعت 7 به هر نحوی هست  بیدارشین و تا خوابتون گرفت شکلات کاکائو یا شکلات قهوه بخورین و چند دقیقه برین درفضای باز و اکسیژن بگیرین و دوباره بیاین سر درس. تایمهاتون رو هم 50دقیقه حداکثر تنظیم کنین تا مغزتون خسته نشه که مجبور بشین بعد از ظهر بخوابین که دوباره شب دیر خوابتون ببره ادامس هم زیاد استفاده نکنین موقع درس خوندن ،چون تمرکزتون رو کمتر میکنه و مغزتون رو خسته.


تیروئیدو که همه دارن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> درسته با 1 روز نمیشه ولی با این ابتکار شما هم یه 1 ماهی باید ایشون تو کار باشه که!
> این کار تو 2 روز انجام میشه!و فقط سختی کار هم تا 4/5 روز بعدش هست...بعدش عادی میشه!


ببین اینجوری بازدهی مغزش کم میشه تابیاد به شرایط جدید هم عادت کنه سخته!!!!نه یه ماه طول نمیکشه ریاضیت ضعیفهحدودا7-8روز زمان میبره تا ساعت خوابش بشه12شب!!!!!!اینجوری سختیه اون4-5روز رو هم نمیکشه!!!!!!!!!!!ببین مسئله سختیش نیس مطمئن باش تو اون مدت بازدهیش خیلی کمتر از حالت عادی میشه!!!!!!!

----------


## abca18377

سه چهار روز يا نهايتش يه هفته وقت ببره ک عادت کنی،ظهراهم نخواب 

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## safer1

اول به پزشک متخصص مراجعه کنید بعد کم کم تغییر عادت بدین

----------


## K0nkurii1111

منم دقیقا اینجوری بودم یه شب تا ساعت شش صبح بیدار موندم(البته درس نخوندم چون خوابم میگرف)بعد تا ساعت 12ظهر خوابیدم پاشدم واصلا چایی و چیزای کافیین دار نخوردم و فقط ماست وابلیمو خوردم فشارم افتاد وشب ساعت یازده خوابیدم و شش صبح پا شدم الان ساعت خوابم کلا تنظیم شده

----------


## vhd

> سلام ببخشید من کمکی میخواستم ازتون
> من خوابم به شدت بهم خوردست یعنی 4 میخوابم تا 12-13 فرداش و هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم درستش کنم
> کسی هست که بدونه باید چیکار کنم؟؟


منم خوابم مثل شما بود آخرشم ضربشو شب کنکور خوردم که تا 3.5 ، 4 خوابم نبرد.سر جلسه به شیمی که رسیدم مغزم داشت میترکید!
حتما خوابتونو درست تنظیم کنید.

----------


## khaan

مشکل خواب بیشتر از  مشکل عدم برنامه ریزی بهتون ضربه میزنه
جدی بگیرینش

----------


## Fatemeh.FD

> منم دقیقا اینجوری بودم یه شب تا ساعت شش صبح بیدار موندم(البته درس نخوندم چون خوابم میگرف)بعد تا ساعت 12ظهر خوابیدم پاشدم واصلا چایی و چیزای کافیین دار نخوردم و فقط ماست وابلیمو خوردم فشارم افتاد وشب ساعت یازده خوابیدم و شش صبح پا شدم الان ساعت خوابم کلا تنظیم شده


یه روزه؟!؟چ خووب عجیبا غریبا

----------

